# James Burke - Connections - Online!



## panta dokimazete (Sep 21, 2007)

On of my favorite short series has been posted on-line; James Burke - Connections.

As a committed believer that nothing happens outside of God's sovereign control - this series acts as a proof! Things happen for a reason, not out of blind fluke!

Here is the first one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTbCNycm0nQ


----------

